# Salary advise



## JIT1981 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Friends

I would like to know salary package for a senior BA or Tech LEad in HK for financial industry... considering a well reputed bank.

I have seen so many online guides but i thought of seeking the expert advise.

What should be the monthly salary for person. will 70K pm be a good salary before tax.

How much should i consider for my 2 bedroom apartment accomodation near the city.

Thanks


----------



## dragonery (Nov 5, 2012)

JIT1981 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I would like to know salary package for a senior BA or Tech LEad in HK for financial industry... considering a well reputed bank.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I am not working in the financial industry but I am originally from HK, so I guess I can give you an idea of how the job market is like in HK.

Tax is generally pretty low in HK compared to most western countries.
Most people do not get paid 70k pm and i have to be very honest.


If 70k or more salary is what you are after, you will be expected to be working at some of the top international firms in HK, probably Ibank.
The HK job market is very competitive however if you are good you will be rewarded handsomely.

-Ideally, you will have loads of experience under your belt at major organisations like Big 4, Morgan Stanley, JP Morgan, major investment banks,etc, 
-graduated from a top university like Ivy League, Oxbridge with an outstanding GPA and track record of extra curricular activities,etc. 
-fluent/native in English, nowadays they would expect you to speak Cantonese, speaking good Mandarin is a plus.


I do know a friend of mine, started off at a grad back in 2006-7 or so at Macquarie Bank, getting approx. $50k pm as a grad. Unfortunately, she got laid off during the GFC shortly after.

I hope this assists.


----------



## dragonery (Nov 5, 2012)

Rent is ridiculous in HK, especially on HK Island or anywhere near the CBD. The land price of HK is probably sitting on one of the highests in the world.
You will be looking at 15k-20k pm for a decent but small apartment on HK Island. (Most international firms have their offices on HK Island, to a less extent in Kowloon)


----------

